# Best/ Worst(or hardest)/Most Annoying Boss Fights ever



## Korusho (Dec 10, 2007)

Best - Omega Pirate (Metroid Prime)
Worst - Boost Guardian (MP2: Echoes)


i don't realy have any annoying boss fights.


----------



## Azure (Dec 10, 2007)

Optional Boss Fights in FFVII, Ruby and Emerald Weapon.  Srsly, can it get any more impossible, even Sephiroth was a cakewalk compared to those 2.  Easiest would have to be any boss from the early megaman games.  Jump, shoot, repeat.


----------



## Korusho (Dec 10, 2007)

ah yes... do you remember how incredously hard it was to get to the original megaman bosses?


----------



## MadPlumber (Dec 10, 2007)

*Needle Man* from _Mega Man 3_ is my favorite boss battle to play.  His logic and attack strategy is varied enough to make it an entertaining battle.

*Dark Link* from _The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time_ is a neat battle, too.  I know some people don't care for his cheesiness, but I like how the battle feels like a real fierce one.


----------



## Studly (Dec 10, 2007)

Best: The End AKA. Old ass man with parrot and sniper rifle.- MGS3
Worst: Fatman AKA. Obese man on rollerblades with C4.- MGS2


----------



## Korusho (Dec 10, 2007)

MadPlumber said:
			
		

> *Dark Link* from _The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time_ is a neat battle, too.  I know some people don't care for his cheesiness, but I like how the battle feels like a real fierce one.



i just take the megaton hammer and smash away at him, once you get cose enough it just goes through his shield. =/


----------



## RivenArt (Dec 10, 2007)

Ultimacia FFVIII, loved the speech you get as you thrash her, plus griever was awesome. (Best)
Dark Aeons FFX, Ignore Defences, Ribbons, Other Immunities, mostly none elemental attacks even with Elemental Aeons, Probally Should be the Final Boss you get from defeating them all here but I never got that far (although last play though I found most Aeons a damn sight easier, just not picked it up for a bit) (hardest)

 So many annoying bosses, that I cant think of anything right now, basically, the cheaters and the ones that wont stay down, even though they have no propose for a 2nd/3rd/4th etc fight (unlike FF finals)
FF again for worst this time, White Blot end of FFX....they got so close to finishing the game would it have been so hard not to have a pathetic excuse for a boss.

Emerald Weapon cant have been that hard *points to Lvl 7 Tifa owning him on YouTube* He'll never live it down


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 10, 2007)

the skeletal dragon boss in Twilight Princess was cool, it made use of the new item, it was a unique concept somewhat, and was seriously fun.

A lot of the bosses from Castlevania: Circle of the Moon are up there too. They are truly epic, difficult, and sometimes even horrifying boss fights. Such as during the boss fight with the two headed zombie dragon. When its health gets low, one head will EAT the other and regain about 50% of the boss's health.

Annoying boss fight: Kintaro from Mortal Kombat 2. I don't even have to say anything, anyone who has fought him knows. Far harder than Shao.


----------



## Kloudmutt (Dec 10, 2007)

worst: ffx yu yevon
best(fo me): omega weapon but hand to hand not thet bitchy "the end" with selphie

also most imposible: Kratos swarm in god mode nao thats a bitch


----------



## Korusho (Dec 10, 2007)

a zombie that eats itself... interesting o.o


----------



## DavidN (Dec 10, 2007)

I thought Ballos from Cave Story was one of the best bosses ever - he seems impossible at first, but every move he makes can be seen coming and avoided if you know exactly what you're doing, and after several tries (about fifty, more like) the sense of achievement at finally getting past him is amazing.

RivenArt mentioned Ultimecia, and that one's stuck in my head forever too - just for the music during the dark and empty final final (final) fight, and of course the fact she has a concave head and a light instead of a face.

Actually, looking at this picture... I never realized she had another body upside-down underneath as well. That's even worse.


----------



## webkilla (Dec 11, 2007)

WoW raid bosses anyone?


----------



## Korusho (Dec 11, 2007)

webkilla said:
			
		

> WoW raid bosses anyone?



which one lol. and how many people you got? what levels are they? -the questiosn continue in a mind bogloging long list-


----------



## Korusho (Dec 11, 2007)

ffs double post ><


----------



## webkilla (Dec 11, 2007)

any

but mostly lvl 1 40-man hogger raids .p


----------



## TehLemming (Dec 11, 2007)

magtheridon with morons is always hard... in more then one way
same goes for anything short of the end boss of SSC, and most of the eye...(because that's all I've done) 

ctually come to think of it... if you find 25 smart consistent people, WoW raid bosses are easy =)


I have to agree with some of the above posters.. those old megaman bosses  where damn hard back in the day
now ah days I mostly play online games, so really most bosses are actually people who are better then me, BUT best boss, the computer at the end of portals, just because I find her very entertaining... 

oh and the emergency intelligence incinerator... I don't want to give up my companion cube =(


----------



## capthavoc123 (Dec 11, 2007)

Best - Battle against Admiral Gregorio's fleet in _Skies of Arcadia: Legends_.
Worst - Battle against the Meteor Parasite in _Final Fantasy: Crystal Chronicles_ (especially in single-player mode).
Most Annoying - The first battle with Seymour in _Final Fantasy X_.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 12, 2007)

Seymour is definitely up there with the annoyance factor.


----------



## wyanewill (Dec 12, 2007)

Abyss: (Marvel Vs. Capcom2)
Worst: that pink demon lady from Ninja Gaiden


----------



## Kyouryuu (Dec 12, 2007)

My vote for most annoying would be Dr. Wily... specifically the one in Mega Man 7 on the SNES.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faX9Cn6M0bc

When you can go into a battle with the password that gives you every weapon, every energy tank, every weapon tank, and a full complement of lives and _still lose_, you know you have one hardcore boss... or one really inept player.  But seriously, that firing pattern he uses is the most diabolical one I've ever seen in a side scroller.  They revisit it a few times in other Mega Man games for good reason.  It's extremely effective.  Ultimately, I've beaten him... once, which is more than I can say about fscking Sigma in Mega Man X5.

As for most annoying?  Right now, it's definitely Lou from Guitar Hero III.  Boss battles are the dumbest thing about this game, no questions asked.


----------



## Ionic_Warrior (Dec 12, 2007)

Best: E-102mkII from Sonic Adventure. I always enjoyed that bettle for some reason.
Worst: Boost Guardian. it took me 7 tries to beat him. >.< And I've heard of people beating the game without the Dark Suit. @_@


----------



## Korusho (Dec 12, 2007)

Ionic_Warrior said:
			
		

> Best: E-102mkII from Sonic Adventure. I always enjoyed that bettle for some reason.
> Worst: Boost Guardian. it took me 7 tries to beat him. >.< And I've heard of people beating the game without the Dark Suit. @_@



WITHOUT THE DARK SUIT!!?!

omg i hate that boss enough ...but WITHOUT the dark suit!??!?!


----------



## Rouge2 (Dec 12, 2007)

Korusho said:
			
		

> Ionic_Warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 12, 2007)

webkilla said:
			
		

> WoW raid bosses anyone?



BARON GEDDON!!!!

Oooh! I'm the bomb! *blows up all the elitist shitheads in the raid*

Onyxia because everyone would try to reenact the 50 DKP minus scene.






			
				Kyouryuu said:
			
		

> My vote for most annoying would be Dr. Wily... specifically the one in Mega Man 7 on the SNES.



Agreed. Megaman 7 was pretty much the best Dr. Wily fight ever, with the one in #2 being at a close second. 



Among the best battles, IMO, is Van from Tales of the Abyss.
He's actually a worthy final boss, even if he does have one cheap-o move that he fortunately only does in his first phase (Celestial Elegy or whatever it is). Aside from the optional bosses, he's actually the hardest boss in the game. Whereas with other Tales of Bosses...

-Either you blink and you miss them
-or they take 30 minutes to kill.
-With the occasional good fight, like Disco Dhaos in Phantasia. (It's called "Plume Dhaos", but I think "Disco Dhaos" is better since he's wearing the white disco suit) 

He actually doesn't just attack one character, Van actually goes after random party members. He actually attacks Tear and Natalia when they're healing, showing some signs of intelligence that he knows who he's facing to not just attack Luke. He chases you around, but eventually he gets bored and just uses his long-range attack(s) or magic. But of course...you can easily hit him for around 22,000 damage with Final Fury + Dying moon, giving us a big reason to love our Anise Tatlin! *hugs Anise*



Worst: Iseria Queen.
Seriously, how in the heck AREN'T you supposed to do any battles in Valkyrie Profile without Guts and Auto-item?


Most Annoying - Schwartz in Tales of Legendia. She can easily stun-lock your party to death, although I was just as cheap to her, since I had Senel's ultimate weapon (Deals extra damage to Schwartz and is attributed with her elemental weakness) And the extreme symbol, so he was hitting her for OVER NINE THOUSAAAND - no, I think he was actually hitting her for almost 11k a pop, on top of that, Killing Time (Throwing her) would actually hit for 32k damage after a combo that probably hit for about 20-30k already. Can you say "Cheap"?


----------



## BloodRedFox (Dec 14, 2007)

Best: Honestly I like so many boss fights I honestly have no one favorite. One of my more recent faves is the final level of Manhunt. Not a "boss fight" per say but this one really ups the sense of needing to stay alive. Also love that you finally get your revenge on the guy whose been making your life a living, breathing Hell the whole time. Ah good old Manhunt... if a third game is made I hope Rockstar works something out to have either no filters or at least filters that don't obscure the killings so much like in Manhunt 2.

Worst: Semeru in Far Cry: Vengeance (I got this as a Christmas gift so I didn't really waste money on this) if you kill Jade before fighting him. He's so freaking cheap because he can kill you so easily even if you manage to activate feral mode. Don't kill Jade and instantly the guy's so easy it's kinda ridiculous considering he's the final boss. :|

Most annoying: Hmm... yeah I'd have to agree with Rilvor on Kintaro from MKII. Noob-Smoke and Onaga in Deception are a cake walk compared to Kintaro.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Dec 15, 2007)

Night Terror from Soul Calibur 3
the 25 Metal Gear RAY in MGS2
Splitter Crow from Timesplitters Future Perfect
Omega Ridley from Metroid Prime 3
the Black Knight from Fire Emblem Path of Radiance

etc.


----------



## Arbiter (Dec 15, 2007)

Best: Xigbar(Kingdom Hearts 2)
worst: Alpha 152(Dead or Alive 4)-i can't even begin to describe how fuckin tough this battle is


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 15, 2007)

Yes, I agree. I liked Xigbar, part of it was his surfer-dude voice. I always wondered why he would taunt us, and then say something like "Odd, Burrito!"

Maybe he was really saying something else I couldn't really make out...It sounded like Xaldin said "There's the fucking tits!" when he was saying "There's no fun in this!".


----------



## BloodYoshi (Dec 16, 2007)

Korusho said:
			
		

> Best - Omega Pirate (Metroid Prime)
> Worst - Boost Guardian (MP2: Echoes)



Oh god yes. Omega Pirate was <3 and Boost Guardian was D:! I'd say Boost Guardian was most annoying, too.


----------



## Horrorshow (Dec 16, 2007)

Alpha 152. Fucking bullshit.

One counter can get you down to half health, and she pretty much counters every move.



			
				wyanewill said:
			
		

> Abyss: (Marvel Vs. Capcom2)



Also, Abyss is a major let down. 3 forms, none of them have a brain, none of them can block, none of them are difficult. D:


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 16, 2007)

But would you prefer three forms in which he can stun lock you to death and block every single one of your attacks at any second?


----------



## Horrorshow (Dec 16, 2007)

No, but one with a bit more depth would've made for a rewarding finish. Then again, fighting games aren't going to give you that kind of thing. Ever.


----------



## meow_mix06 (Dec 16, 2007)

the most annoying boss fights are the Zelda Water Temple ones.....


and why do i always have to use that damn Hookshot?!? >.<


----------



## tyrusgalenov (Dec 17, 2007)

I have for you, dear FA users, the most annoying boss of all time.... FLAME HYENARD, courtesy of the blue bomber, Megaman X7.  Play through this boss with your volume off, or your sanity will slowly slip away from his repeated, "BURN! BURN TO THE GROUND! BURN! BURN! BURN TO THE GROUND!"  I have no earthly idea what made Capcom think voice-acting was a good idea, but... I'm just gonna quit now.  ._.


----------



## meow_mix06 (Dec 17, 2007)

@_@....insanity


----------



## Twitchtail (Dec 19, 2007)

Ugh, most annoying would be General Raam or w/e his name is from Gears Of War. He was pretty hard on normal but on Insane it was just stupid. Took me and a mate an entire day just to beat him, and we only managed it through a glitch. Soooo freaking hard.
Most dissapointing would be Uncle Pauly from The Darkness. One hit with a shotgun and hes down and whining, then you execute him. That's it. A bit antclimatic.


----------



## suzuki (Dec 20, 2007)

Wiegraf/Velius in FFT.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 21, 2007)

^Is that the best or worst?

Because it's definitely one of the worst. Velius is a freaking godmodder; I entered at level 50 and he STILL manages to get Spell on every single one of my units before they can move.


----------



## suzuki (Dec 21, 2007)

It's the best, the worst, and the most annoying all at the same time, because it's a super epic battle that can basically only be won by sheer luck, but it feels _so damn good_ when you beat it.


----------



## Reviarth (Dec 21, 2007)

Best boss fight ever- Metal Gear Solid 3 when you Fight against "The End" 
Most annoying boss fight ever- Star Ocean:Till the end of Time "Freya" just beating Sonic and Knuckles (sonic story) Fighting against Metal Sonic.
Worst Boss fight ever-hm.....


----------



## Korusho (Dec 22, 2007)

ChillCoyotl said:
			
		

> Korusho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hearing it again makes me want to play MP just to fight him. The music during the fight helps to


----------



## Narokh (Dec 22, 2007)

The Morpha Battle (underwater Temple) in "Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time" allways annoyed me to hell.

And difficult boss battles... basically anything from the old "Rare" Jump and Runs on SNES/N64 (Donkey Kong 64 anyone?) was a source for massive frustration for me.


----------



## Zestence (Dec 22, 2007)

I havenÂ´t played games with boss fights in a long time, latest was probably GUN for ps2. Most memorable annoying boss was Dr. N. Gin from Crash Bandicoot 3: Warped...but there were lots which i canÂ´t remember anymore. I prefer large final battles over fighting against one superior boss.


----------



## Project_X (Dec 26, 2007)

All the bosses in Metroid Prime 3: Corruption


----------



## Kyouryuu (Dec 26, 2007)

tyrusgalenov said:
			
		

> I have for you, dear FA users, the most annoying boss of all time.... FLAME HYENARD, courtesy of the blue bomber, Megaman X7.  Play through this boss with your volume off, or your sanity will slowly slip away from his repeated, "BURN! BURN TO THE GROUND! BURN! BURN! BURN TO THE GROUND!"  I have no earthly idea what made Capcom think voice-acting was a good idea, but... I'm just gonna quit now.  ._.



You know what?  You're totally right.  How could I forget Hyenard?  The boss NEVER SHUTS UP.

I attribute it to the same hideous, lazy game design that permeates through the rest of that stupid game.  More to the point, I'm sure it's caused by the fact that there are three instances of Hyenard circling you and each one is firing off voice effects.  The thing is, in the Japanese version, that sound clip he's using was a basic, though similarly annoying, "yelp."  In the English version, they gave him that whole "BURN, BURN TO THE GROUND!!!" line.  Because it's a much longer sound effect, it never completes because the game is swamped by calls for it, which causes the "BURN-BU-BURN-BU-BU" stutter.

As Bender would say, he obviously has an extra goto command somewhere.

The absolute pinnacle of the horrific depths the Mega Man games sunk.


----------



## Korusho (Dec 27, 2007)

AND he was an easy ass boss <.<


----------



## Tomo (Jan 1, 2008)

My favorite bosses are Catalina from GTA3, and Nicole Horne from Max Payne. You actually don't get to fight them personally, instead you're just basically racing with time, and in the end you outsmart them. I think it's something special, and I appreciate it. That's why I also consider these two games to have the best endings ever.
On the other hand, the worst final boss was in BloodRayne. There were these two guys you were fighting - a skeleton(ish) giant, and a nazi (I don't remember the nazi's name). The skeleton giant was hard as hell to defeat, and the nazi was practically immortal. I managed to kill the giant, but I never killed the damn nazi, thus I never finished the game.


----------



## Morumotto (Jan 4, 2008)

That three headed dragon at the end of Golden Sun 2 was the most annoying for me. ;o;


----------



## Scythel (Jan 5, 2008)

When I was like 6 I could never beat the 3rd Bowser fight in Super Mario 64. =/

No problem now, but the games I've played lately don't really have boss fights. Stupid easy games :x


----------



## talakestreal (Jan 16, 2008)

Most annoying/irritating/hard game ending for me...

surprisingly, it was the most recent game I've been playing, Digimonawn. OMG.  Irritated the crap out of me that the boss battle was actually something like SEVEN bosses, one right after another.  NOT FUN.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 16, 2008)

Morumotto said:
			
		

> That three headed dragon at the end of Golden Sun 2 was the most annoying for me. ;o;



The DAMN dragon you mean?


----------



## AlexX (Jan 19, 2008)

I've got a couple memories regarding the "best of the worst" final boss fight memories...

First one is Beldo from Fire Emblem: Thracia 776. 5th installment in the series, and almost inarguably the hardest. As such, Beldo's horrible stats combined with a weapon that effectively makes his speed 0 for all intents and purposes leads to a huge letdown when it comes to what is supposed to be the epic finale.

However, even he looks tough compared to the Lifevirus from the first Megaman Battle Network game. I tend to kill him in less than a minute with ease, while at least Beldo can get lucky and petrify your main lord (Leaf) and cause you to lose the mission if you don't have Sara with you (since only she can restore petrified allies).

EDIT: Oh, and an amusing thing about Beldo is that people post Youtubes of awesome characters like Mareeta and Sety obliterating him as if it were some kind of accomplishment... A while ago my friend managed to one-round him with Marty, a unit generally held as the worst character in the game, just to show how easy of a final boss Beldo is...


----------



## kylr23 (Jan 22, 2008)

the best hmmm the final strider fight in hl2 ep2 verry challanging

worse killing the evil leader in cod4. EASY!


----------



## Animefur (Jan 23, 2008)

BEST- FFTactics PS1 bosses.
Worst- Green Eye enclosed battle Lost Planet.(thank god that wasnt the end)


----------



## Twitchtail (Jan 23, 2008)

Ugh, the most annoying I can think of at the moment is the boss battle of Lost Planet. It took me a coupla days to beat that guy *growls*


----------



## Nalerenn (Jan 23, 2008)

Best - Hard to say ... I loved Viewtiful Joe 2's fight against Jet Black in the real world, Devil May Cry 3's final fight against Vergil, followed by the credits, God Hand's boss battle (though it was hard, Double Shaolin rocked), the final fight of Sonic Rush Adventure, Dead Rising's fight against Brock, Guitar Hero 3's battle against Lou (C'mon, they used Devil Went Down To Georgia when you go against him, that rocks in itself), Persona 3's fight against Nyx, Metal Gear Solid 2's fight against Solidus, God of War 2's fight against the Colossus ... quite a lot, actually.
Worst - Final against Mundus in Devil May Cry. You backpedal and fire, really. Then DT and bam. Done. Then to crappy on-a-rails section. Done game.


----------



## Marl Duothimir (Jan 23, 2008)

Gorpus from Musashi: Samurai Legend. Easiest. Boss. EVAR. Run away from the claws, run to the sides to avoid the fireballs, move in for the kill. The only thing that prevents you from killing him in five seconds flat is that little shield-mask thing you have to take out before you can start swiping at his eye.


----------



## Kajet (Jan 23, 2008)

That effing dolphin in Breath of Fire 3, the bastard's appearance in the game doesn't really make any sense (like a lot of the bosses) and he was a bitch to kill.


----------



## EddyOkapi (Jan 27, 2008)

I saw two people mentionning the highly loud and annoying Flame Hyenard form MMX7. Though it's without mentionning Red whose just so freaking hard (at least to me). Then there's also Snipe Anteater..craps mines, floating laser sentinels and a bunch of other annoyances while he hide on the other side of the tube...which you CAN'T walk to. Plus his weak point was hard to aim with. 

Still in the Megaman X serie; Gate.


----------



## Nalerenn (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh, of course. How could I forget Omega in Rockman ZX? He's damned hard.


----------



## Blackfang (Jan 28, 2008)

Best: Skull guardian (earth crest guard) from brave fencer musashi...it was just a fun fight 
Worst: it's a toss up between lady Yunalesca and the zombie dragon from breath of fire 3


----------

